# What is the rap for carrying and shooting a dslr?



## tecboy (Feb 28, 2014)

Interesting where I go with my dslr. When I go with friends, they asked me your camera is very expensive. Even my neighbor said that. When I'm volunteering at the art school, everyone knows I'm a photographer. They are appreciating what I'm doing. Seems like if I go to different community, I feel difference. If people don't know I'm a photographer and just carry my dslr, I wonder what are they thinking? What is the reputation for carrying and shooting a dslr? I hope people don't think I'm a paparazzi!:mrgreen:


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe it was a "more affluent" community, where people walking around with expensive DSLR's slung over their shoulder was not out of the norm?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2014)

Opinion that strangers hold of D-SLR users:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've travelled everywhere sometimes with two camera bodies, one with a 300 2.8  and have never had the impression that anyone looked at me and thought I was anything more than a guy with cameras. Perhaps you are wondering why no none is asking if you are a photographer.

I see more people walking around with high end gear and wonder if they know how to use it.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 28, 2014)

HA!




I think I mis-read your post the first time around, I was thinking you were wondering why some people didn't make a big deal of it, but now it seems more like a "what if" scenario.

Anyway, what I said still mostly applies.  It all depends on where you go.  In more affluent areas, DSLR usage will just be more common, so - not so much attention.  It's 'normal'.


But, yeah, people see the camera, and all they really see is how expensive it is.  If you're in an area where most people can't afford something like that, it will naturally draw more attention.


----------



## runnah (Feb 28, 2014)

What is the question? Do I give a **** what others think? Nope!


----------



## tecboy (Feb 28, 2014)

I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"


----------



## Scoody (Feb 28, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"




I was hired to photograph a Christening last Saturday.  There were quite a few people there photographing the event with point and shoot cameras and cellphones.  There was only one other photographer that had obviously been hired to be there besides me.  There were over a dozen kids being Christened that day.  During a break in the festivities I approached and talked a little shop.  Man, what a disappointment.  He said he had been photographing professionally for 30 years.  I asked what settings were working for him in the low light of the church and he said he was going full auto.  He only shoots in full auto.  Jeez!  Why don't you just use your phone in that case!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 28, 2014)

I think the reaction I generally get is "Holy crap, I think it ate a photographer.   Look, it's carrying the guy's camera"

Lol


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 1, 2014)

I normally get "What the hell are YOU doing with a real camera? Have you figured out how to turn it on?" I'm getting there. One of these days, I'll find that power switch.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 1, 2014)

If you carry one big expensive DSLR people think "Must be a rich guy". If you carry two big expensive DSLRs, people think "A photog. Must be poor".


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 1, 2014)

Scoody said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"
> ...



Yea, what's he thinking, doesn't he know they are paying him to dick around with his settings, not make sure he gets the moment. Yea sure, in a studio, under conditions you are controlling manual all day, but when you are shooting something where the light may be changing, things are happening fast, there's no reason to stay on manual just to be "pro".


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 1, 2014)

> Yea, what's he thinking, doesn't he know they are paying him to dick around with his settings, not make sure he gets the moment. Yea sure, in a studio, under conditions you are controlling manual all day, but when you are shooting something where the light may be changing, things are happening fast, there's no reason to stay on manual just to be "pro".



Totally agree. Take a lot and pick the best, dont want to miss any action.


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 1, 2014)

I shot my friends band last night in a little pub, and I got "Are you doing this for something in particular, or just fun?" And one of the workers in the pub asked me to tag them in the photos on Facebook. It didn't seem to bother anyone. I think it just depends. Some people are really interested, but I think most couldn't care less unless you disrupt them somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Mar 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Opinion that strangers hold of D-SLR users:





Derrel said:


> View attachment 67786



...until they see the beat up mini-van I hop into LOL


----------



## JosephW (Mar 1, 2014)

I used to think "Woah, a fancy camera", nowadays it's more "Get the telephoto on. I want to see what settings this guy is using.". I've had a couple of comments, usually when i have a hood on (Seems to make everything appear more pro.). 

If you really wanna appear fancy, continuous burst gets all the ladies.


----------



## jenko (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy, you seem to have a lot of issues with people making you uncomfortable. First, the "creepy guy" at the art school. Then the photographer asking you to move at the fashion show. Then someone asking why you shoot fashion. Now someone asking what your gear costs.

No one really ever bothers me while I am shooting, besides the occasional question which is just out of natural curiosity.

Compared to you, I must say I feel a bit neglected.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

jenko said:


> tecboy, you seem to have a lot of issues with people making you uncomfortable. First, the "creepy guy" at the art school. Then the photographer asking you to move at the fashion show. Then someone asking why you shoot fashion. Now someone asking what your gear costs.
> 
> No one really ever bothers me while I am shooting, besides the occasional question which is just out of natural curiosity.
> 
> Compared to you, I must say I feel a bit neglected.



There are stresses involve when comes to photography.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Everywhere I go shooting at a public place, there are people don't like it.  There was one guy told me, "Are taking picture of me?!"  There are some got upset.  Another told me, ""Don't take picture of my car."  I had drivers blew a horn at me.  I was asked not to shoot period.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"




Full auto most of the time its f4 @ 1/60th, good luck with a quality image there.


----------



## JosephW (Mar 1, 2014)

brian_f2.8 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"
> ...



That's... that's not good.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Everywhere I go shooting at a public place, there are people don't like it. There was one guy told me, "Are taking picture of me?!" There are some got upset. Another told me, ""Don't take picture of my car." I had drivers blew a horn at me. I was asked not to shoot period.



"Don't take a picture of my car".. lol. Think I probably would have responded with, "No sir, I'm only out here taking pictures of nice cars today. I'll be shooting piece of crap beaters on Thursday if you want to bring it by then. Well, assuming it's not in the shop of course"

I dunno tecboy, it's weird.  Usually when I'm wandering around with my gear I have people stopping me, handing me their point and shoots or their cell phones and asking me to take pictures for them.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > Everywhere I go shooting at a public place, there are people don't like it. There was one guy told me, "Are taking picture of me?!" There are some got upset. Another told me, ""Don't take picture of my car." I had drivers blew a horn at me. I was asked not to shoot period.
> ...



Maybe I was shooting too much, and they don't like it.  They think I invaded their privacy.  Maybe, I should shoot once and walk away.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

....or maybe I'll stop shooting at public places anymore.  I got tired of people approaching me in the weird ways.


----------



## Scoody (Mar 1, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> Scoody said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...




What got me was that he said he ALWAYS shoots full auto.  That is how he works.  I have switched to full auto at times when the lighting is a bear to work with but I never think of it as my first option.


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 1, 2014)

Scoody said:


> xj0hnx said:
> 
> 
> > Scoody said:
> ...



Hopefully he was just generalizing ...we can hope


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> ....or maybe I'll stop shooting at public places anymore.  I got tired of people approaching me in the weird ways.



Why? Embrace it. I used to feel a little self conscience too when I was shooting out in public, but after a while it went away, now I love the interaction. Hell, I came home with more girls numbers from an informal runway shoot at a club then ...ever (married though}


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> ....or maybe I'll stop shooting at public places anymore.  I got tired of people approaching me in the weird ways.



Perhaps they're just approaching you in a normal way...and it is in fact you that is responding in a weird manner.

I noticed in another thread that your business card says "Suicidal Maniac" on it. It's possible that you're giving off a creepy vibe in general.

Just something to ponder.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> Scoody said:
> 
> 
> > xj0hnx said:
> ...



He doesn't know anything about the exposure triangle, and he stills using full auto all the time.  I sent him several links to read and he disregards my advice.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

18.percent.gary said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > ....or maybe I'll stop shooting at public places anymore. I got tired of people approaching me in the weird ways.
> ...



Huh?  That was my fake business card.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > ....or maybe I'll stop shooting at public places anymore. I got tired of people approaching me in the weird ways.
> ...



I live in the area with high crime rate and homeless people.  People get shot and killed.  Group of people asked me to smoke pot.  Teenagers committed suicides.  Oh yea, I being weird, that is good to know.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

There are registered sex offenders my area.  Maybe I'll go say "Hi" to them and have a small talk.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 1, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> Scoody said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, what's he thinking, doesn't he know they are paying him to dick around with his settings, not make sure he gets the moment.
> ...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 1, 2014)

I've done work (not photography related) that sometimes involved going into neighborhoods that are always on the news with drug related shootings etc. (and now it's not just late night, there have been shootings in broad daylight). There have been a couple of times I didn't even get out of the car because the place looked like a crack house (new assignment, found out the family had moved). 

Maybe some of the people you encounter have reasons to not want their pictures taken - or don't want you to photograph their get-away car! - if you don't know the people you don't know who you're dealing with. 

I had a couple of co-workers who literally had home visits where the place was being watched and as soon as they were leaving the police raided the place (the building, not the apartment where they'd just been necessarily). So families who live in that environment have that type thing going on and might be uncomfortable with someone with a camera wanting to take their pictures. Often on the news they'll show someone with their face obscured because they don't want to risk talking on camera. 

Over time we (my team and I) got known in the neighborhood, we'd be carrying baby toys, the neighbors know we're there to see someone's baby etc. If it would be a new home visit people would sometimes initially seem uncomfortable or suspicious til they'd get to know us and know why we're there. People you encounter might feel like you're putting them at risk in some way if you take their picture. Seems like if you're going to do street photography you might need to consider how and where you go out to take pictures.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

And Jenko,  I have a pit bull mixed.  In my area, there have been several pit bulls attacked and mauled to death on humans.  There were outraged and threaten to ban pit bull.  I was worried I'll going to lose my dog.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2014)

Might want to inquire about Xanex...


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Might want to inquire about Xanex...



Why, so I don't have to be careful about my surrounding?


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> If people don't know I'm a photographer and just carry my dslr, I wonder what are they thinking? What is the reputation for carrying and shooting a dslr? I hope people don't think I'm a paparazzi!:mrgreen:



Well they might. DSLR - big black camera - looks purposeful; that's what it says: "I'm here to photograph this thoroughly, for reasons unknown to you". iPhone held at arms length, framing a snap, says 'casual curiosity', 'harmless photo geek', or sometimes '_nosey parker_'. "Artist", or "documentary film maker" aren't really at the forefront of people's expectations or assumptions. BTW, one of the paparazzi is a paparazzo.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 1, 2014)

71M said:


> BTW, one of the paparazzi is a paparazzo.



What do you call a Paparazzo with cheese?


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> xj0hnx said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



Then why are you even asking this question? It's kind of like asking why you keep getting wet, and then telling us you are pouring buckets of water on your head.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy, why do you make these kind of photos? What reasons do you give, if asked by the locals?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 1, 2014)

Newtricks said:


> 71M said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, one of the paparazzi is a paparazzo.
> ...



I'll Bite....:mrgreen:  What????


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

xj0hnx said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > xj0hnx said:
> ...



This is reality.  I have already been bullied by other photographers.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> xj0hnx said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...



That photographer who uses full auto, he insulted me.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> This is reality.  I have already been bullied by other photographers.


Other photographers?


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> That photographer who uses full auto, he insulted me.



Did he have a mullett?


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

71M said:


> tecboy, why do you make these kind of photos? What reasons do you give, if asked by the locals?



You mean my flickr photos, some of the shots where crimes occurred.  Everywhere is not safe where I live. Other photos are far away from where I live.  These areas are friendly environments, I have no issues.  My local places are really not safe.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> 71M said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy, why do you make these kind of photos? What reasons do you give, if asked by the locals?
> ...



tbh tecboy, I don't really understand what you do or your reasons for doing it. It's hard to empathize with your negative experiences or make suggestions. It sounds unsafe. Either accept the risks as they are, change your approach, or cease and desist.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 1, 2014)

I know some fairly well to do people. And none of them have a dslr. The only two people I know with a dslr are moonlight photographers and they are closer to the poorer side of this equation. The new thing now is high end point and shoots, bridge cameras and more recently mirrorless.
Most are still using point and shoots or cellphones. But they are paying for their point and shoots and cellphones what some are paying for the lower tier dslrs.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 1, 2014)

71M said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > That photographer who uses full auto, he insulted me.
> ...



And if so had he fed it recently?


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

tecboy said:


> 71M said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy, why do you make these kind of photos? What reasons do you give, if asked by the locals?
> ...



The meerkats on flickr are cute


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 1, 2014)

brian_f2.8 said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I was hanging around with one photographer, he has small body and long lens, and he uses full auto all the time.  The funny thing is one lady asked him, "Are you from the press?"
> ...



Auto ISO is the better option for dealing with changing light


----------



## tecboy (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't stand full auto on my camera.  The built in flash pop up, flashes twice, and finally the shutter.  It takes two seconds to shoot.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 1, 2014)

I handed my camera off to my dad in full auto. Turned out the 10 second timer was on. The last owner had to have done that, because that's the only time I've set it to auto. The look on his face was quite amusing as he tried to figure out the menus though.

The main reason I upgraded, besides crappy image quality, was the fact that on ANY mode using autofocus (manual focus on that thing is impossible and laughable) in anything other than BRIGHT sunlight, the flash would pop up and the thing would hunt until it didn't get a lock and gave up. My wife has epilepsy, and complained that while I was trying to get photos of our son, the flash was giving her strange feelings, and that's not something you wanna hear.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 2, 2014)

I usually just get accused of being a terrorist or a child molester.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 2, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I usually just get accused of being a terrorist or a child molester.


You sure that wasn't a child molestig terrorist you were accused of being? :lmao:


----------



## Joxby (Mar 2, 2014)

When I see someone carrying an expensive DSLR, I just imagine the film gear that could be bought instead with that money.....such a waste..:crazy:


----------



## MikeRuby (Mar 3, 2014)

As above, I always wondered if this person was really getting their £500+ worth of camera out of it.
Or wondering if they are just a novice, or its actually there job. And alot of the time after seeing the result, couldn't see the point of the majority of the shots, and how I couldn't see the difference of what i could achieve with a compact or sometimes my phone.
Luckily after coming on sites like this, Ive seen alot more variety.
 I think it would really help if there was a one stop gallery to showcase cameras at different settings, compared to modern camera phones and compacts, to show to the general public.


----------

